# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Floating Object Cart

## JasonO

I just garnered a job at a large local Historical Society and while working in storage, I noticed this standard Rubbermaid cart that was modified to "float." So, I thought y'all might like to see it ... if I can figure out how to put an image up here.

floating cart..jpg

What you are seeing is pneumatic wheels attached to a plywood platform. A sheet of foam is between the cart and the platform. There are plywood panels attached to the platform and a slot is cut in them to accept a "floating" bolt attached to the cart. This allows the cart to float a little in relation to the base. Neat-o!

Jason

----------


## Paul Brewin

Interesting secondary foam layer idea. Thanks for the pics!

----------

